# Don't Let This Happen To You...



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

. . near Fox Creek, Alberta

Bumper and low front end take out the legs, animal rolls into and through the windshield...


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

WoW, this is weird. Today I was showing my FIL pics from Maine and NH. He asked about moose, we didn't have any pics but I told him about the signs," Brake for moose, It could save your life". I told him about a picture a saw a few years back were a moose went through a car windshield and killed the driver.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've always heard that's what happens when you hit a moose, but the pictures sure drive the point home. Do you know the status of the occupants?

Doug


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

duggy said:


> I've always heard that's what happens when you hit a moose, but the pictures sure drive the point home. Do you know the status of the occupants?
> 
> Doug


No Doug I don't. I received the photos at work today. Having been a Fatal Collision investigator when I was on the P.D. i wouldn't give them very good odds at survival. Even if they had got the speed down to 30 MPH at the point of impact, that is still 400-500 lbs of young bull moose punching on through.


----------

